#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  is muziek echt haram??

## At Ayt

in de topik van de nieuwe anasheedsite stond een stuk tekst over dat muziek haram is maar is het echt haram?
de groot-ayatollah al-sistani vd shia zegt dat je wel naar muziek mag luisteren..

zelf haal ik het niet uit de koran dat het verboden is.. volgens de tafsir op de site van translatedquran.com gaat het om slavinnen die muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren.. dat is dus geen verbod op algehele muziek..
maar op de site van islamqa.com wordt alle muziek haram genoemd.. zowel zang als alle instrumenten..
ik snap er niks meer van..

----------


## girl d'anvers

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *in de topik van de nieuwe anasheedsite stond een stuk tekst over dat muziek haram is maar is het echt haram?
> de groot-ayatollah al-sistani vd shia zegt dat je wel naar muziek mag luisteren..
> 
> zelf haal ik het niet uit de koran dat het verboden is.. volgens de tafsir op de site van translatedquran.com gaat het om slavinnen die muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren.. dat is dus geen verbod op algehele muziek..
> maar op de site van islamqa.com wordt alle muziek haram genoemd.. zowel zang als alle instrumenten..
> ik snap er niks meer van..*


Salaamou alaikoum

hieronder een tekst die inshallah een antwoord is op je vraag:

Het verbod op het luisteren van muziek

Het luisteren van muziek is niet toegestaan volgens de islamitische wetgeving. Het behoort tot de zondes die het hart verharden en deze afhouden van het gedenken van Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij). De islamitische geleerden hebben vele uitspraken gedaan betreffende het verbod op muziek en zij hebben overeenstemming bereikt hierover. 

Weet, moge Allah ons genadig zijn, dat de bewijzen in de Qor-aan en Soennah talrijk zijn betreffende het verbod op muziek(instrumenten); wat volgt is slechts een zeer beknopte uiteenzetting van de onderbouwing van het verbod: 

Allah de Verhevene zegt in Zijn Boek (interpretatie van de betekenis): "En er zijn er onder de mensen die onzinnige praat kopen om te doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah, zonder kennis, en die het (de Islam) bespotten. Zij zijn degenen voor wie er een vernederende bestraffing is. (7) En wanneer Onze Verzen aan hem worden voorgedragen, dan wendt hij zich er hoogmoedig van af, alsof hij ze niet hoort. Het is alsof er in zijn oren doofheid is. Verkondig hem daarom een pijnlijke bestraffing" [Soerat Luqmaan 31:6]

De uitleggers van de Qor-aan hebben gezegd: "De onzinnige praat die in aya 6 van soerat Loeqman is genoemd, is muziek. Dit was de uitspraak van de volgende metgezellen: Ibn 'Abbas, ibn Mas'oed, 'Iekriemah en Moedjahied (moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn)

De geleerde van de Oemmah, de metgezel, 'Abdoellaah Ibn 'Abbaas (moge Allah hem behagen) zei: "Dit ('onzinnige praat') betekent zang."

De metgezel Moedjaahied (moge Allah hem zegenen) zei: "Dit betekent het bespelen van de trommel (tabl)" (Uitleg at-Tabari, 21/40).

Het is zelfs overgeleverd dat ibn Mas'oed (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft gezegd: "Ik zweer bij Allah buiten wie geen andere God is dan Hij, het is muziek (en hij herhaalde dit drie keer)!"

Imaam Ibn al-Qayyim (moge Allah hem zegenen) zei, na het citeren van deze Uitleg: Al-H'aakim Aboe 'Abd-Allaah zei in de Uitleg van Kitaab al-Moestadrak: "Laat degene, die op zoek is naar kennis, weten dat de Tafser (uitleg) van een Sah'aabi (metgezel), die getuige is geweest van de openbaring, een h'adith is met isnaad."

[Toevoeging Aboe Dardaa-e: D.w.z. dat de Tafsier van een metgezel die de openbaring heeft meegemaakt een geaccepteerd bewijs is, zoals een h'adieth met isnaad naar de profeet (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) een bewijs is.]

Elders in zijn boek zei hij: "Volgens ons idee heeft deze h'adieth dezelfde sterkte als een marfoe' verslag (dat wil zeggen, een hadieth die overgeleverd is van de profeet).De Qor-aan was onder de metgezellen geopenbaard en ze waren de eerste mensen die erop aangesproken werden. Ze hoorden de Tafsier (uitleg) van de boodschapper (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) in woord en in daad. En het waren Arabieren die de echte betekenissen van (Arabische) woorden begrepen. Dus moslims zouden zoveel mogelijk moeten vermijden, toevlucht te nemen tot elke ander uitleg."

De profeet (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) heeft tevens gezegd: "Tussen mijn Oemmah zullen er zeker mensen zijn die zinaa, zijde, alcohol en muziekinstrumenten toestaan..." (overgeleverd door al-Boekhaari ta'lieqan, nr. 5590; verteld als mawsoel door at-Tabaraani en al-Bayhaqie. Zie as-Silsilah as-Sah'iehah van sheikh al-Albaani, 91).

Deze h'adieth toont op twee manieren aan dat muziekinstrumenten en het genieten van het luisteren naar muziek verboden zijn. Ten eerste is het feit dat de Profeet (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) zei: "er zullen mensen zijn die..muziekinstrumenten toestaan". Dit toont duidelijk aan dat er dingen worden genoemd (in de overlevering), muziekinstrumenten inbegrepen, die haraam (verboden) zijn volgens de sharee'ah (islamitische wetgeving), maar deze mensen zullen het toestaan. 

Ten tweede worden muziekinstrumenten genoemd naast zaken waarvan men weet dat deze definitief haraam zijn, zoals zinaa (ontucht) en alcohol. Als ze (muziekinstrumenten) niet haraam waren, waarom worden ze dan naast deze zaken genoemd? (bewerkt uit as-Silsilah al-Sah'ieh'ah van al-Albaani, 1/140-141)

Sheikh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) zei: Deze h'adieth toont aan dat ma'aazif haraam zijn. Ma'aazif zijn muziekinstrumenten volgens de geleerden van de (Arabische) taal. Dit woord omvat alle zulke instrumenten. (al-Madjmoe', 11/535).

Aboe Hoerairah (Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft bovendien verhaald dat gezegd dat de profeet (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) gezegd heeft: "Aan het einde van de wereld zal een volk komen die in apen en zwijnen veranderd zullen worden. Zij (de metgezellen) zeiden: 'Getuigen ze niet in de eenheid van Allah en dat Mohammed de boodschapper is van Allah?' Hij (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) zei: "jawel, en ze vasten, bidden en bezoeken het huis (H'adj)". Ze vroegen (daarop): 'Maar wat doen ze dan verkeerd?" Hij (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) zei: "ze gebruiken muziekinstrumenten, trommels en zangeressen; ze brengen hun nachten door in het drinken van bedwelmende dranken en onzinnige handelingen; hierdoor zullen ze gestald worden en veranderd worden naar apen en zwijnen" (Ighaatat allahafaan blz 262 boek1) 

Er is overgeleverd dat Naafi' (moge Allah hem zegenen) zei: Toen Ibn 'Oemar (een metgezel van de profeet) een houtblazerssectie (fluit)instrument hoorde, stopte hij z'n vingers in zijn oren en bleef hij uit de buurt van die plek. Hij zei tegen mij: "O Naafi', hoor je (nog) iets?" Ik zei: "Nee." Vervolgens haalde hij z'n vingers uit zijn oren en zei: "Ik was met de Profeet (salla llaahoe 'aleihi wa sallam) en ineens hoorde hij zoiets als dit en hij deed ook hetzelfde (dat wil zeggen, zijn vingers in zijn oren)". (Sahieh' Aboe Dawood). 

[Zie ook Al A'laam bie naqdie Kietaabie-l h'alaalie wa-l h'araam, geschreven door sheikh Saalieh' ibn Saalieh' al Fawzaan]

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door girl d'anvers_ 
> *
> 
> Weet, moge Allah ons genadig zijn, dat de bewijzen in de Qor-aan en Soennah talrijk zijn betreffende het verbod op muziek(instrumenten); wat volgt is slechts een zeer beknopte uiteenzetting van de onderbouwing van het verbod:*



heb je mischien ook nog andere citaten uit de koran?
ben er erg benieuwd naar!




> *Allah de Verhevene zegt in Zijn Boek (interpretatie van de betekenis): "En er zijn er onder de mensen die onzinnige praat kopen om te doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah, zonder kennis, en die het (de Islam) bespotten. Zij zijn degenen voor wie er een vernederende bestraffing is. (7) [Soerat Luqmaan 31:6]
> 
> De uitleggers van de Qor-aan hebben gezegd: "De onzinnige praat die in aya 6 van soerat Loeqman is genoemd, is muziek.*


het schynt inderdaad over zingen/muziek te gaan ja maar ik vraag me af of het hier om een algeheel verbod gaat op muziek of dat het enkel van toepassing was op iets dat in de tyd van mohammed afspeelde? 
als je de tekstuitleg leest vd site van translatedquran.com http://www.translatedquran.com/meani...sno=31&tno=906 dan lees ik niet dat het om een algeheel verbod gaat.. er wordt geschreven over slavinnen die in die tyd muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren omdat het verboden was om te handelen in slavinnen.. de muziek zelf is dus niet het probleem maar dat de muzikanten slavinnen waren is het probleem.. teminste, dat is wat ik eruit haal.. en er wordt gesproken over muziek dat ingezet werd als middel om moslims van hun geloof af te laten dwalen.. muziek als wapen om de ander te bestryden.. maar dan gaat het niet om de muziek zelf maar om de intentie die de ander ermee heeft om muziek te misbruiken om iemand van zyn geloof af te houden.. 

en ayatollah sistani, de hoogste geestelyk leider van de shia, zegt dat muziek luisteren (onder bepaalde voorwaarden) is toegestaan.. 
http://www.sistani.org/html/eng/menu...ode=123&page=1

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
> 
> en ayatollah sistani, de hoogste geestelyk leider van de shia, zegt dat muziek luisteren (onder bepaalde voorwaarden) is toegestaan.. 
> http://www.sistani.org/html/eng/menu...ode=123&page=1*



Volg jij een Shia?

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door EyeLiner_ 
> *Volg jij een Shia?*


nee dat niet maar ik hecht wel waarde aan de autoriteit die een groot-ayatollah heeft..

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door EyeLiner_ 
> *
> Er is een saheeh hadith dat de mensen die naar muziek luisteren op de dag des oordeels kokend lood in hun oren gegoten krijgen.*


Ik zou het waarderen als je die hadith zou plaatsen.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ik zou het waarderen als je die hadith zou plaatsen.*



Moet ik hem eerst opzoeken.  :hihi: 


InchaAllah.

----------


## docbase

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *nee dat niet maar ik hecht wel waarde aan de autoriteit die een groot-ayatollah heeft..*


Ik kan me ook meer invinden in de uitleg van Sistani.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?*


Als MTV jouw enige referentiekader is, heb ik medelijden met je.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *in de topik van de nieuwe anasheedsite stond een stuk tekst over dat muziek haram is maar is het echt haram?
> de groot-ayatollah al-sistani vd shia zegt dat je wel naar muziek mag luisteren..
> 
> zelf haal ik het niet uit de koran dat het verboden is.. volgens de tafsir op de site van translatedquran.com gaat het om slavinnen die muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren.. dat is dus geen verbod op algehele muziek..
> maar op de site van islamqa.com wordt alle muziek haram genoemd.. zowel zang als alle instrumenten..
> ik snap er niks meer van..*


http://www.submission.org/Dutch/music.html

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *http://www.submission.org/Dutch/music.html*



Die slome Rob heeft er niet echt kaas van gegeten h? In de Qoran staat bv ook niet dat je niet mag roken. Maar het staat er wel op een andere manier in. En voor die manier is Rob blijkbaar dyslectisch.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door EyeLiner_ 
> *Wat shia leiders zeggen daar luister ik niet eens naar.
> 
> 
> Er is een saheeh hadith dat de mensen die naar muziek luisteren op de dag des oordeels kokend lood in hun oren gegoten krijgen.*


waarom luister je niet naar wat een ayatollah te zeggen heeft?
van wyze mensen valt altyd iets te leren.. ook al hoef je het niet altyd met hen eens te zyn..
het sji'isme en sunnisme lyken zeer veel op elkaar.. de rechtsschool vd shia wordt erkend door de sunnieten en het sji'isme en sunnisme hebben onderling veel meer overeenkomsten dan verschillen.. 
 :blozen:  


mocht je die hadith nog kunnen vinden dan ben ik er benieuwd naar..

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door *Nadia*_ 
> *Die slome Rob heeft er niet echt kaas van gegeten h? In de Qoran staat bv ook niet dat je niet mag roken. Maar het staat er wel op een andere manier in. En voor die manier is Rob blijkbaar dyslectisch.*


Sterker, volgens ome Rob hoef je zelfs niet te bidden op een manier hoe de hedendaagse moslims het doen. Immers sunnah/hadith is onder hun ogen een vorm van shirk.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door *Nadia*_ 
> *Die slome Rob heeft er niet echt kaas van gegeten h? In de Qoran staat bv ook niet dat je niet mag roken. Maar het staat er wel op een andere manier in. En voor die manier is Rob blijkbaar dyslectisch.*


zo sloom vind ik die rob niet.. hy is my te scherp in zyn afwyzing van de sunna.. dat gaat me veel te ver.. maar zyn betoog over dat muziek niet haram is vind ik wel overtuigend..
hy stelt terecht dat alles in het universum bestaat uit vibraties.. alles, maar dan ook alles, bestaat uit (geluids)trillingen.. ons lichaam, onze spullen, dieren, planten, stofjes, wolken, whatever.. alles bestaat uit vibraties.. vibraties die god geschapen heeft.. 
en veel geluiden die we waarnemen met onze oren, zoals het zingen vd vogels, doet ons denken aan de schoonheid die god geschapen heeft.. als ik het hoor donderden by onweer dan denk ik aan god .. en als ik de zee hoor ruizen dan denk ik ook aan god.. 

voor de rest is het argument van rob dat het verbod op muziek nergens in de koran voorkomt en dat de koran duidelyk is met geboden en regels.. met andere woorden, als god had gewild dat we niet naar muziek zouden luisteren dat het dan ook duidelyk in de koran had gestaan als zynde een gebod..
jy noemt als voorbeeld dat roken niet in de koran staat maar dat het wel op andere manieren er in staat.. dat klopt ja, je mag het lichaam immers geen schade toebrengen maar gaat dit ook op voor een verbod op muziek? staat er in de koran een verbod dat toepasbaar is op muziek? ik waag het te betwyfelen..

het is byvoorbeeld wel een zonde wanneer je vergeet te bidden omdat je naar muziek aan het luisteren was maar dat betekent niet dat muziek op zichzelf haram is.. dat je je hebt laten meeslepen in de muziek is een zonde.. de muziek zelf is niet een zonde.. anders is alles wel haram.. tv, radio, sport, vergaderingen, werk, reizen, noem maar op..
als een moordenaar iemand dood slaat met een steen dan is dat haram.. maar de steen zelf is niet haram..
zo ook geldt dat voor de passages in de koran waarin gesproken wordt dat er door ongelovigen geprobeerd werd om moslims van hun geloof af te laten dwalen doormiddel van zang.. het is wel een zonde om iemand van zyn geloof af te laten dwalen maar het zingen opzich is weer niet haram..
 :grote grijns:  logisch toch?

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?*


er is wel meer dan mtv..
ik zelf heb mtv, tmf en de box niet ingesteld op mn tv aangezien ik dit soort troep niet wil zien maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik een hekel heb aan muziek.. muziek kan heel mooi zyn.. 
en wat te denken vd vele muziekprogramma's op de arabische tv zenders die je op de schotel kunt zien en horen.. daar zie je soms de muziek onderbroken worden door de oproep tot gebed om vervolgens erna meteen weer verder te gaan met de muziek..
is dat allemaal haram? zyn al die miljoenen moslims die dit soort zenders kyken zondaars?
ik kan het me niet voorstellen..
ik ben eigenlyk nog nooit een moslim tegen gekomen die niet naar muziek luistert..

luister jy zelf weleens naar muziek?

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *http://www.submission.org/Dutch/music.html*


bedankt voor de link  :duim:  

zyn betoog over dat muziek geen haram is vind ik overtuigend overkomen.. alleen wel jammer dat hy zo negatief is over de sunna..
dat hy er opzich kritiek op heeft kan ik me indenken.. ik zal ook niet alle ahadith klakkeloos slikken maar om nou gelyk de sunna overboord te gooien is wel erg drastisch.. maar goed, hy doet het wel met onderbouwing.. en hy heeft duidelyk een onvoorwaardelyke eerbied voor god's woord..

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
>  logisch toch?*


Nou, logisch is het niet  :grote grijns: . En inderdaad het staat niet expliciet in de Koran, maar de exegeten zijn er wel unaniem eens dat de desbetreffende vers muziek mee bedoeld wordt. Daarnaast bestaan er reeks overleveringen die het nog eens extra onderstrepen. Los van dat alles is het belangrijk dat we wel enigszins moeten nuanceren. Bijvoorbeeld anasheed is niet haram, omdat er gezongen wordt over goede dingen (zonder instrumenten; uitzondering daff). Daarentegen heb je muziek die het tegenoverstelde mededelen. Verder is muziek met instrumenten een manier tot extase te raken. Zie bijvoorbeeld disco; een gebouw om te flirten e.d. door toedoen van muziek. 

Nu is het zo dat niet iedereen in trance/extase raken, maar dat geldt evenzeer voor het drinken van alcohol. Beide zijn verboden gesteld opdat de mens bij bewustzijn blijft.

Nu praat ik weer voor mijn beurt, sorry  :grote grijns:

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *zo sloom vind ik die rob niet.. hy is my te scherp in zyn afwyzing van de sunna.. dat gaat me veel te ver.. maar zyn betoog over dat muziek niet haram is vind ik wel overtuigend..
> hy stelt terecht dat alles in het universum bestaat uit vibraties.. alles, maar dan ook alles, bestaat uit (geluids)trillingen.. ons lichaam, onze spullen, dieren, planten, stofjes, wolken, whatever.. alles bestaat uit vibraties.. vibraties die god geschapen heeft.. 
> en veel geluiden die we waarnemen met onze oren, zoals het zingen vd vogels, doet ons denken aan de schoonheid die god geschapen heeft.. als ik het hoor donderden by onweer dan denk ik aan god .. en als ik de zee hoor ruizen dan denk ik ook aan god.. 
> 
> voor de rest is het argument van rob dat het verbod op muziek nergens in de koran voorkomt en dat de koran duidelyk is met geboden en regels.. met andere woorden, als god had gewild dat we niet naar muziek zouden luisteren dat het dan ook duidelyk in de koran had gestaan als zynde een gebod..
> jy noemt als voorbeeld dat roken niet in de koran staat maar dat het wel op andere manieren er in staat.. dat klopt ja, je mag het lichaam immers geen schade toebrengen maar gaat dit ook op voor een verbod op muziek? staat er in de koran een verbod dat toepasbaar is op muziek? ik waag het te betwyfelen..
> 
> het is byvoorbeeld wel een zonde wanneer je vergeet te bidden omdat je naar muziek aan het luisteren was maar dat betekent niet dat muziek op zichzelf haram is.. dat je je hebt laten meeslepen in de muziek is een zonde.. de muziek zelf is niet een zonde.. anders is alles wel haram.. tv, radio, sport, vergaderingen, werk, reizen, noem maar op..
> ...



Volkomen belachelijk. Dat er moslims zijn die daarin geloven zeg.

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Sterker, volgens ome Rob hoef je zelfs niet te bidden op een manier hoe de hedendaagse moslims het doen. Immers sunnah/hadith is onder hun ogen een vorm van shirk.*



Niet normaal, ene Rob kan een tekst schrijven zodat het hem behaagt en de rest gaat er nog in mee ook.

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Nou, logisch is het niet . En inderdaad het staat niet expliciet in de Koran, maar de exegeten zijn er wel unaniem eens dat de desbetreffende vers muziek mee bedoeld wordt. Daarnaast bestaan er reeks overleveringen die het nog eens extra onderstrepen. Los van dat alles is het belangrijk dat we wel enigszins moeten nuanceren. Bijvoorbeeld anasheed is niet haram, omdat er gezongen wordt over goede dingen (zonder instrumenten; uitzondering daff). Daarentegen heb je muziek die het tegenoverstelde mededelen. Verder is muziek met instrumenten een manier tot extase te raken. Zie bijvoorbeeld disco; een gebouw om te flirten e.d. door toedoen van muziek. 
> 
> Nu is het zo dat niet iedereen in trance/extase raken, maar dat geldt evenzeer voor het drinken van alcohol. Beide zijn verboden gesteld opdat de mens bij bewustzijn blijft.
> 
> Nu praat ik weer voor mijn beurt, sorry *



Je praat tenminste zoals het is dus praat gerust.  :grote grijns:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Nou, logisch is het niet . En inderdaad het staat niet expliciet in de Koran, maar de exegeten zijn er wel unaniem eens dat de desbetreffende vers muziek mee bedoeld wordt. Daarnaast bestaan er reeks overleveringen die het nog eens extra onderstrepen.*


*

dit is wat translatedquran.com erover schryft over het betreffende passage van sura luqman:
"The real meaning of the sentence is that a person should purchase an absurd and useless thing for his money, "
(...) Then he left Makkah for Iraq and managed to get from there legends and tales about the kings of Iran and Rustam and Isfandyar and started to arrange tale-telling parties to distract the people from the Qur'an and to absorb them in the tales."

dit hoeft niet op zingen te slaan.. het kan ook letterlyk verhalen-vertellingen zyn..

even verderop schryft translatedquran.com: "nadr had bough singing girls also for the purpose. Whenever he heard that someone was coming under the Holy Prophet's influence, he would impose a singing girl an him with the instruction: "Feed him and entertain him with your songs so that he is absorbed in you and distracted from the other side."

dit werd door de profeet afgekeurd.. ondermeer omdat het handelen in slavinnen verboden was en er dus ook niet naar de zangkunsten geluisterd mocht worden..

het probleem ligt dus by het gegeven dat zingen gebruikt werd als middel/wapen om de ander van zyn geloof af te laten dwalen en dat het zingen door slavinnen werd gezongen.. in beiden gevallen is het zingen opzich zelf niet het probleem..

 het lykt mischien alsof ik zit te goochelen met woorden maar anders moet je het stukje zelf maar eens lezen als je wilt.. 
http://www.translatedquran.com/meani...sno=31&tno=906





Los van dat alles is het belangrijk dat we wel enigszins moeten nuanceren. Bijvoorbeeld anasheed is niet haram, omdat er gezongen wordt over goede dingen (zonder instrumenten; uitzondering daff). Daarentegen heb je muziek die het tegenoverstelde mededelen. Verder is muziek met instrumenten een manier tot extase te raken. Zie bijvoorbeeld disco; een gebouw om te flirten e.d. door toedoen van muziek. 


maar vind je zelf, afgezien van ansheed, dat alle andere soorten muziek haram is? en luister je zelf nooit naar andere soorten muziek? 
los van de situaties waarin je gedwongen wordt om muziek te luisteren zoals de supermarkt en op het werk

wat ik zo raar vind aan dit verbod op muziek is dat het in de praktyk nergens voorkomt in de arabische wereld.. alle moslims weten dat je geen varkensvlees mag eten en doen dat ook niet.. maar het verbod op muziek wordt nergens nageleefd.. 
in landen als marokko hoor je uit alle gaten en hoeken muziek.. zelfs tydens ramadan wordt er muziek gedraaid op straat, by de mensen thuis en in het openbaar vervoer enzo..

*


> Nu is het zo dat niet iedereen in trance/extase raken, maar dat geldt evenzeer voor het drinken van alcohol. Beide zijn verboden gesteld opdat de mens bij bewustzijn blijft.
> 
> Nu praat ik weer voor mijn beurt, sorry  [/b]


  :Smilie:  hoe meer mensen voor hun beurt spreken hoe beter.. zo loopt de diskussie teminste op rolletjes..

het verschil tussen alkohol en muziek is dat sterke drank wel duidelyk wordt verboden in de koran.. 
ik weet dat ik geen alkohol mag drinken.. al heb ik het natuurlyk wel ooit eens gedaan want ik ben van mening dat je zelf wel moet beseffen waarom iets niet mag.. dan heb je ook meer begrip voor waarom god het niet wil..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door *Nadia*_ 
> *Volkomen belachelijk. Dat er moslims zijn die daarin geloven zeg.*


  :slapen:  
probeer het dan inhoudelyk te beargumenteren wat rob zegt..
hy onderbouwd teminste zyn standpunten ook al kunnen die standpunten raar overkomen op jou.. 
en hy laat duidelyk zyn eerbied voor god zien.. hy kiest onvoorwaardelyk voor de koran

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *dit is wat translatedquran.com erover schryft over het betreffende passage van sura luqman:
> "The real meaning of the sentence is that a person should purchase an absurd and useless thing for his money, "
> (...) Then he left Makkah for Iraq and managed to get from there legends and tales about the kings of Iran and Rustam and Isfandyar and started to arrange tale-telling parties to distract the people from the Qur'an and to absorb them in the tales."
> 
> dit hoeft niet op zingen te slaan.. het kan ook letterlyk verhalen-vertellingen zyn..
> 
> even verderop schryft translatedquran.com: "nadr had bough singing girls also for the purpose. Whenever he heard that someone was coming under the Holy Prophet's influence, he would impose a singing girl an him with the instruction: "Feed him and entertain him with your songs so that he is absorbed in you and distracted from the other side."
> 
> ...


Alleen het woord vertalen is niet voldoende. De bedoeling erachter zoeken in de juiste context is veel belangrijker. Laten we naar de professionele geleerden kijken:

_And of mankind is he who purchases idle talk to mislead (men) from the Path of Allaah, without knowledge, and takes it (the Path of Allaah, the Verses of the Quraan) by way of mockery. For such there will be a humiliating torment (in the Hell-fire)._  [Luqmaan 31:6]

Most of the scholars interpreted lahw al-hadeeth (idle talk) as meaning singing and musical instruments, and every voice that diverts people from the truth.

Al-Tabari (Jaami al-Bayaan, 15/118-119), Ibn Abil-Dunya (Dham al-Malaahi, 33) and Ibn al-Jawzi (Talbees Iblees, 232) all reported that concerning the aayah (interpretation of the meaning):

_[Allaah said to Shaytaan;] And istafziz [literally means befool them gradually] those whom you can with your voice, make assaults on them with your cavalry and your infantry, mutually share with them wealth and children, and make promises to them. But Shaytaan promises them nothing but deceit_  [al-Isra 17:64]

15. Mujaahid said, This refers to singing and flutes.

Al-Tabari reported that al-Hasan al-Basri said:

His voice is the tambourine.

Ibn al-Qayyim said in Ighaathat al-Lahfaan (1/252):

The grammatical structure here (idaafah  genitive or possessive) is used to make something specific (idaafat al-takhsees), and in all these words in the aayah it refers back to the Shaytaan [addressed here as you by Allaah, may He be glorified]. Everyone who speaks about anything other than obedience of Allaah or plays a reed pipe, flute, tambourine or drum, all of this is the voice of Shaytaan.




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
> maar vind je zelf, afgezien van ansheed, dat alle andere soorten muziek haram is? en luister je zelf nooit naar andere soorten muziek? 
> los van de situaties waarin je gedwongen wordt om muziek te luisteren zoals de supermarkt en op het werk*


Persoonlijk lijkt het me logisch dat alle soorten muziek haram is ongeacht welk instrument er gespeeld wordt. Smaken verschillen eenmaal, dus een overeenstemming zullen ze nooit bereiken. Bijvoorbeeld iemand kan vinden dat trance muziek niet benvloedbaar is en daarom acht dat zoiets wel toegestaan is, terwijl weer anderen dat verwerpen. Sommige raken helemaal in trance door juist rustige muziek te luisteren waarop bepaalde instrumenten bespeeld wordt. Het lijkt mij daarom logisch om geen uitzondering te maken, behalve hetgeen de islam toestaat en dat is daff (hoewel daarover ook meningsverschillen bestaan).




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
> wat ik zo raar vind aan dit verbod op muziek is dat het in de praktyk nergens voorkomt in de arabische wereld.. alle moslims weten dat je geen varkensvlees mag eten en doen dat ook niet.. maar het verbod op muziek wordt nergens nageleefd.. 
> in landen als marokko hoor je uit alle gaten en hoeken muziek.. zelfs tydens ramadan wordt er muziek gedraaid op straat, by de mensen thuis en in het openbaar vervoer enzo..*


Er wordt ook tijdens en na de ramadan ook gelogen, geroddeld, seksuele gemeenschap buiten het huwelijk en wat dies meer zij, gepleegd. In Marokko heb ik wel eens een vrijdagpreek gehoord die aangaf dat muziek haram is enzovoort, terwijl de volgende dag een bruiloftfeest met muziek werd gefeest, naast de moskee waar de genoemde preek werd gehouden. Ik bedoel maar. Maar tuurlijk zijn er zeer gematigde geleerden die trachten rustige muziek waarin geen verkeerde dingen gezegd wordt (denk maar 'overspel', schelden e.d.) te legaliseren.





> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
>  hoe meer mensen voor hun beurt spreken hoe beter.. zo loopt de diskussie teminste op rolletjes..
> 
> het verschil tussen alkohol en muziek is dat sterke drank wel duidelyk wordt verboden in de koran.. 
> ik weet dat ik geen alkohol mag drinken.. al heb ik het natuurlyk wel ooit eens gedaan want ik ben van mening dat je zelf wel moet beseffen waarom iets niet mag.. dan heb je ook meer begrip voor waarom god het niet wil..*


Ik heb wel eens gelezen in een soortgelijke site als, of voorganger van, submission waarin alcohol niet werd verboden. Je moet eens weten hoe Koranieten te werk gaan.

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> * 
> probeer het dan inhoudelyk te beargumenteren wat rob zegt..
> hy onderbouwd teminste zyn standpunten ook al kunnen die standpunten raar overkomen op jou.. 
> en hy laat duidelyk zyn eerbied voor god zien.. hy kiest onvoorwaardelyk voor de koran*



En veegt de waardevolle hadith van de kaart.

Waardeloos dus.

----------


## girl d'anvers

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
> voor de rest is het argument van rob dat het verbod op muziek nergens in de koran voorkomt en dat de koran duidelyk is met geboden en regels.. met andere woorden, als god had gewild dat we niet naar muziek zouden luisteren dat het dan ook duidelyk in de koran had gestaan als zynde een gebod..
> *


Een vrouw kreeg ooit eens te horen dat het epileren van de wenkbrauwen niet toegestaan in de islam. Ze is naar iem toegestapt (kweet niet meer zo goed wie precies), en zei tegen hem:
" ik heb de qoraan volledig doorgelezen en heb nergens gevonden dat het epileren van de wenkbrouwen haraam is!"
deze man antwoorde: "ga terug en lees het opnieuw, het staat er duidelijk in"
deze vrouw bleef bij haar standpunt, waarop de man zei: "in sourat nisaa staat: Wie Mohammed gehoorzaamt, gehoorzaamt Allah, en wie ongehoorzaam is tot Mohammed is ongehoorzaam tot Allah.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door girl d'anvers_ 
> * waarop de man zei: "in sourat nisaa staat: Wie Mohammed gehoorzaamt, gehoorzaamt Allah, en wie ongehoorzaam is tot Mohammed is ongehoorzaam tot Allah.*


Deze dooddoener is inmiddels een klassieker.

----------


## eyemma

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ik zou het waarderen als je die hadith zou plaatsen.*


haha ja idd....maar is het leuk om moderator te zijn eej hihi  :engel:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *in de topik van de nieuwe anasheedsite stond een stuk tekst over dat muziek haram is maar is het echt haram?
> de groot-ayatollah al-sistani vd shia zegt dat je wel naar muziek mag luisteren..
> 
> zelf haal ik het niet uit de koran dat het verboden is.. volgens de tafsir op de site van translatedquran.com gaat het om slavinnen die muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren.. dat is dus geen verbod op algehele muziek..
> maar op de site van islamqa.com wordt alle muziek haram genoemd.. zowel zang als alle instrumenten..
> ik snap er niks meer van..*


Er is verschil van mening over. 

Volgens de meest strikte interpretatie van de shari'a (en overigens de meest vergezochte van de Qor'an), zou alle muziek per definitie haram zijn.

Er wordt in de traditionele sunni-fikh vaak een onderscheid gemaakt tussen een stem met alleen een drum (daff) en strijk- en blaasinstrumenten, waarvan de laatsten haram zouden zijn.

De reden die hiervoor opgegeven wordt, is dat instrumenten mensen de neiging zouden geven om te dansen. Dit terwijl het juist meestal de beat is waardoor mensen gaan bewegen.

Maar tegenwoordig zijn er ook salafi's die zelfs an-nasheed (lofliederen op de profeet vzmh met alleen een stem en een drum) haram vinden en zeggen dat alleen a-cappella muziek (muziek met alleen een stem) is toegestaan.

Echter, er zijn ook oelema en stromingen die er anders over denken. Als voorbeeld neem ik even de Pakistaanse alem en soefi-sjeich Tahir ul-Qadri. 

Hij vindt weer dat muziek toegestaan is, zolang het geen muziek is die zaken aanprijst die tegen de islam ingaan en ten koste gaat van je religieuze plichten.

In een artikel in het blad van AL NISA, gebaseerd op fatawa van Yusuf al-Qardawi stond ook iets van die strekking.

Persoonlijk denk ik dat je gewoon niet alle muziek over 1 kam kunt scheren.

Er is b.v. prachtige, "levende" van hoge kwaliteit muziek met echte instrumenten die Allah swt prijst en aand e andere kant van het spectrum de 50-Centbagger die staat voor praktisch alles wat haram is.

Je zult dus toch echt zelf moeten nadenken en de interpretatie kiezen die jou het meest logisch lijkt. Wa Allahu Alem.

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Als voorbeeld neem ik even de Pakistaanse alem en soefi-sjeich Tahir ul-Qadri. 
> 
> Hij vindt weer dat muziek toegestaan is, zolang het geen muziek is die zaken aanprijst die tegen de islam ingaan en ten koste gaat van je religieuze plichten.*


 Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan (sufi) ook.

Ik vind muziek gewoon niet goed, omdat oa de teksten nog jaren blijven rondspoken in je hoofd.
Als een aya wordt gereciteert vind ik dat je deze ook zou moeten kennen of in ieder geval weten in welke surah hij staat.


Stel: als vb. een liedje van Beyonce.
Wat is het nut als ik het nummer uit mijn hoofd ken? .. GEEN NUT
Met vrienden praten: "hey heb jij dat nummer gehoord?" .. GEEN NUT
Meningsverschil hebben over wie er mooier zingt? .. GEEN NUT
Zo kan ik wel uren doorgaan.

Annasheed met muziek op de achtergrond?
Er zijn 'bewijzen' dat dit niet mag en daar ben ik het mee over eens.

Ik heb een pdf file: "The Islamic Ruling on Music and Singing" by Abu Bilaal Mustafa al-Kanadi. 
52 pagina's in het engels. Als iemand deze wil hebben.. PM even je e-mail dan stuur ik het op.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> *Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan (sufi) ook.*


Dat klopt, ik vind zijn muziek die Allahs wt en de profeet vzmh prijst, gewoonweg prachtig.  :Smilie: 

En de Hanafi-fiqh, die dominant is van Indonesi tot Turkije, is daar inderdaad wat flexibeler in.




> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> *
> Ik vind muziek gewoon niet goed, omdat oa de teksten nog jaren blijven rondspoken in je hoofd.*


Daarom hangt het er ook vanaf wat voor muziek het is! Of de teksten gaan over het geloof of andere mooie en zinnige dingen, of over harame zaken.

Overigens schijnt het zo te zijn (volgens een hadith althans, die ik nog moet opzoeken) dat de profeet vzmh bepaalde pre-islamitische pozie toestond.




> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> *
> Als een aya wordt gereciteert vind ik dat je deze ook zou moeten kennen of in ieder geval weten in welke surah hij staat.*


Helemaal mee eens.




> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> [B]
> Stel: als vb. een liedje van Beyonce.
> Wat is het nut als ik het nummer uit mijn hoofd ken? .. GEEN NUT
> Met vrienden praten: "hey heb jij dat nummer gehoord?" .. GEEN NUT
> Meningsverschil hebben over wie er mooier zingt? .. GEEN NUT
> Zo kan ik wel uren doorgaan./B]


De muziek van Beyonc is kwalitatief goed, maar gaat steeds over dezelfde liefdestoestanden. Hoe komt het toch dat men bij muziek toch steeds denkt aan de commercile crap die er op MTV en TMF komt?

De muziek die ik in mijn achterhoofd had toen ik mijn vorige post schreef, was qawwali (Indiaas/Pakistaans/Bengaalse soefimuziek), die een heel rijke en interessante geschiedenis heeft en de meest potische teksten over liefde voor Allah en Zijn profeet. 

Wat kan daar in vredesnaam mis mee zijn?

En overigens, waarom moet alles in het leven nuttig zijn? Mag je niet gewoon ergens van genieten? Is het eten van taart nuttig? Het kijken van een film? Kletsen met vriendinnen?

Dat zijn de dingen die het leven leuk maken, zonder dat het meteen haram hoeft te zijn.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> *
> Annasheed met muziek op de achtergrond?
> Er zijn 'bewijzen' dat dit niet mag en daar ben ik het mee over eens.*


Goed, dat is dan jouw mening en interpretatie. Maar zat oelema dus die er anders over denken en daar net zo goed daliel voor hebben.

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Dat klopt, ik vind zijn muziek die Allahs wt en de profeet vzmh prijst, gewoonweg prachtig. 
> 
> En de Hanafi-fiqh, die dominant is van Indonesi tot Turkije, is daar inderdaad wat flexibeler in.*


*

Klopt, maar toch bijvoorbeeld in Amsterdam heb je Masjied Taibah, daar wordt ook veel naats/nasheed gelezen en veel Indiers en Pakistanen "volgen" de Hanafi-wetschool. Andere wetscholen zijn daar wat strikter in. Overigens worden de nasheeds daar altijd zonder muziek op de achtergrond gezongen, maar ik heb enkele CD's gehoord waarin deze wel worden gebruikt.





Daarom hangt het er ook vanaf wat voor muziek het is! Of de teksten gaan over het geloof of andere mooie en zinnige dingen, of over harame zaken.

Overigens schijnt het zo te zijn (volgens een hadith althans, die ik nog moet opzoeken) dat de profeet vzmh bepaalde pre-islamitische pozie toestond.


Ik wacht er nog steeds op 





De muziek van Beyonc is kwalitatief goed, maar gaat steeds over dezelfde liefdestoestanden. Hoe komt het toch dat men bij muziek toch steeds denkt aan de commercile crap die er op MTV en TMF komt?


Dit komt (denk ik!) omdat dit meestal het dagelijks soort muziek is wat er door de meesten wordt beluisterd. Je doet de tv aan en hoort dit, je doet radioo aan en je hebt hetzelfde.





De muziek die ik in mijn achterhoofd had toen ik mijn vorige post schreef, was qawwali (Indiaas/Pakistaans/Bengaalse soefimuziek), die een heel rijke en interessante geschiedenis heeft en de meest potische teksten over liefde voor Allah en Zijn profeet. 

Wat kan daar in vredesnaam mis mee zijn?


Ja, kijk ergens ben ik het er wel met je over eens, er zijn nummers van Kailesh Kher, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan en anderen waarvan de betekenis goed is, maar bij mij gaat het puur om het achtergrond muziek. Hier verschillen we van mening en dat geeft niet, ieder heeft zo zijn mening.

Ik geef een voorbeeld: Allah ke Bande hasde van kailesh Kher (hij is overigens een hindu), de betekenis is DIEP en mooi !! Alleen ik zou het liever zonder achtergrondmuziek willen horen.

Toota Toota Ek Parinda Aise Toota
Broken, broken, one bird/pigeon has broken such that...
Ke Phir Jud Naa Paaya
it could not be put together again.
Loota Loota Kisne Usko Aise Loota
Stolen, stolen, who has stolen it such that...
Ke Phir Ud Naa Paaya
it was not able to fly again.
Girta Hua Woh Asma Se
Falling from the sky, it...
Aakar Gira Zameen Par
came and fell on the ground.
Khwabon Mein Phir Bhi Badal Hi The
In dreams, there were still clouds.

Ik wil hier een verschil in vertaling aantonen:

1) 

Woh Kehta Raha Magar
But he kept saying... 
Ke Allah Ke Bande Hasde Allah Ke Bande
God's children, laugh, God's children.
Allah Ke Bande Hasde Jo Bhi Ho Kal Phir Aayega
God's children, laugh. Whatever happens, tomorrow will come again.

Zie hieronder anders vertaald:

2)

Woh Kehta Raha Magar 
but it kept saying 
Ke Allah Ke Bandhe Hasde Allah Ke Bandhe 
That being of God, laugh (cheer up) being of God 
Allah Ke Bandhe Hasde Jo Bhi Ho Kal Phir Aayega 
That being of God laugh, Whatever it was will come again tommorrow 

Als je afhankelijk bent aan vertalingen en je kijkt naar het eerste dan zou ik het in ieder geval afwijzen. Maar de 2e vertaling is goed.

Misschien dat ik deze na ga zingen zonder muziek 





En overigens, waarom moet alles in het leven nuttig zijn? Mag je niet gewoon ergens van genieten? Is het eten van taart nuttig? Het kijken van een film? Kletsen met vriendinnen?

Dat zijn de dingen die het leven leuk maken, zonder dat het meteen haram hoeft te zijn. 


Tuurlijk mag je genieten, zolang het maar niet haram is.





Goed, dat is dan jouw mening en interpretatie. Maar zat oelema dus die er anders over denken en daar net zo goed daliel voor hebben.


*En ik volg de Uluma die er anders over denken  :knipoog: 

Meningsverschilletje, mag er zijn.

----------


## stropke

Dus conclusie na dit alles: islam landen mogen ook niet deelhebben aan het Euro-song Festival. Waarom heeft Turkije dan zelfs eens gewonnen. Hoe verklaart men dat dan? 
Dan zijn ze toch in overtreding met de regels van een liefdevolle god of niet?
Is dit werkelijk de Schepper van de wereld? Dat had die beter robots kunnen maken ipv mensen als robobts te behandelen. 
Moet ik zo een god waarderen? PFFFFF mijn botte, zegge ze in Gent. 
 :zwaai:  Salu god, de wind vanachter.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?*


Dolle fatima, er bestaat nog wel wndere muziek dat pop of funk of wat op MTV wordt vertoond. Ooit van klassieke muziek gehoord, of religieuze muziek. In hemelsnaam, is er in de Islamitische wereld ook iemand die gewoon als mens kan denken en niet in alles volkomen achterhaalde opvattingen uit de Koran of andere geschriften aanhaalt om zijn gelijk te bewijzen. Indien God de mens heeft geschapen en die mens is in staat om mooi te spreken of te zingen, dan zou het een doodzonde zijn deze vaardigheden niet te gebruiken. Alles is dan beter dan wakker geschreeuwd te worden door van de minaret gezongen teksten. Als dat mag, dan hoor ik nog liever Andre Hazes.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *in de topik van de nieuwe anasheedsite stond een stuk tekst over dat muziek haram is maar is het echt haram?
> de groot-ayatollah al-sistani vd shia zegt dat je wel naar muziek mag luisteren..
> 
> zelf haal ik het niet uit de koran dat het verboden is.. volgens de tafsir op de site van translatedquran.com gaat het om slavinnen die muziek maakte en dat het verboden was om naar hun muziek te luisteren.. dat is dus geen verbod op algehele muziek..
> maar op de site van islamqa.com wordt alle muziek haram genoemd.. zowel zang als alle instrumenten..
> ik snap er niks meer van..*


Ait, deze vorm van de Islam is de vijand van de islam. Je wilt weer terug naar het punt O. Dan moet je teruggaan naar de tijd rond 600..Nee, je hebt het over volkomen antieke wetten . Met oude teksten verschijnselen van heden ten dage als negatief verklaren. Ik vind het jammer dat we op deze manier weer een scheef beeld van de Islam krijgen. Je mag je niet laten meeslepen??En indien je je door godsdienstige zaken laat meeslepen: is dat dan wel toegestaan? Dan ben je ook niet meer bij je volle verstand.
Praat nu eens over zinniger zaken dan deze, of had je even tijd over?

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Alleen het woord vertalen is niet voldoende. De bedoeling erachter zoeken in de juiste context is veel belangrijker. Laten we naar de professionele geleerden kijken:
> 
> And of mankind is he who purchases idle talk to mislead (men) from the Path of Allaah, without knowledge, and takes it (the Path of Allaah, the Verses of the Quraan) by way of mockery. For such there will be a humiliating torment (in the Hell-fire).  [Luqmaan 31:6]
> 
> Most of the scholars interpreted lahw al-hadeeth (idle talk) as meaning singing and musical instruments, and every voice that diverts people from the truth.
> 
> Al-Tabari (Jaami al-Bayaan, 15/118-119), Ibn Abil-Dunya (Dham al-Malaahi, 33) and Ibn al-Jawzi (Talbees Iblees, 232) all reported that concerning the aayah (interpretation of the meaning):*



in die tyd was verhalenvertellen volgens my meer wydverspreid dan zang & dans.. het hoeft dus niet te slaan op zingen maar kan ook verhalenvertellery zyn..
maar dat maakt me voor de rest niet uit omdat het, zoals ik het intertpreteer, niet gaat om het middel maar om het doel.. 
als ik achter jouw rug kwaadspreek dan is niet het praten haram maar myn intentie om jouw in een slecht daglicht te plaatsen..





> *[Allaah said to Shaytaan;] And istafziz [literally means befool them gradually] those whom you can with your voice, make assaults on them with your cavalry and your infantry, mutually share with them wealth and children, and make promises to them. But Shaytaan promises them nothing but deceit  [al-Isra 17:64]
> 
> 15. Mujaahid said, This refers to singing and flutes.
> 
> Al-Tabari reported that al-Hasan al-Basri said:
> 
> His voice is the tambourine.
> 
> Ibn al-Qayyim said in Ighaathat al-Lahfaan (1/252):
> ...


 :zozo:  geen idee hoe qayyim er fluiten/tamboryn en drums uit weten te halen.. het staat werkelyk nergens in deze koranpassage.. ook by de betreffende tafsir wordt er nergens iets gezegd over deze instrumenten..




> *Persoonlijk lijkt het me logisch dat alle soorten muziek haram is ongeacht welk instrument er gespeeld wordt. Smaken verschillen eenmaal, dus een overeenstemming zullen ze nooit bereiken. Bijvoorbeeld iemand kan vinden dat trance muziek niet benvloedbaar is en daarom acht dat zoiets wel toegestaan is, terwijl weer anderen dat verwerpen. Sommige raken helemaal in trance door juist rustige muziek te luisteren waarop bepaalde instrumenten bespeeld wordt. Het lijkt mij daarom logisch om geen uitzondering te maken, behalve hetgeen de islam toestaat en dat is daff (hoewel daarover ook meningsverschillen bestaan).*


over smaak valt niet te diskusseren nee.. daar heb je gelyk in.. dan blyven we in rondjes lopen.. maar persoonlyk vind ik de betreffende passages uit enkele ahadith mager en weinig overtuigend.. enerzyds omdat er onderling geen overeenstemming over bestaat en anderzyds staat het nergens in de koran.. en wat dat betreft geef ik die jongens van submissions wel gelyk als ze zeggen dat de koran duidelyk en helder is in de geboden en leefregels en dat de koran een kompleet boek is.. met andere woorden, als god echt gewild had dat we niet naar muziek zouden mogen luisteren (afgezien van religieuze muziek) dan had het wel duidelyk in de koran gestaan zodat iedereen die het leest meteen beseft dat het verboden is..
maar goed, het ziet er naar uit dat we hiermee ook rondjes gaan lopen en er niet uitkomen  :verdriet:  




> *Er wordt ook tijdens en na de ramadan ook gelogen, geroddeld, seksuele gemeenschap buiten het huwelijk en wat dies meer zij, gepleegd. In Marokko heb ik wel eens een vrijdagpreek gehoord die aangaf dat muziek haram is enzovoort, terwijl de volgende dag een bruiloftfeest met muziek werd gefeest, naast de moskee waar de genoemde preek werd gehouden.*


 :hihi:  wat een provokatie om pal naast de moskee muziek te gaan maken nadat het door de imam haram werd verklaard..

het klopt ja dat er zonden worden begaan tydens ramadan al moet ik zeggen dat ramadan in marokko niet te vergelyken is met nederland.. ze zyn daar veel meer toegewyd.. jammer dat we dat hier nooit meemaken.. overal hoor je koranrecitaties.. in winkels, op straat in het openbaar vervoer.. en overal doet iedereen kollektief mee aan ramadan.. dat mis ik hier..

over het algemeen genomen wordt er in de arabische wereld geen alkohol gedronken en geen varkensvlees gegeten.. teminste, er wordt over het algemeen niet in het openbaar alkohol gedronken.. als het gebeurt dan wordt het min of meer stiekum gedaan.. in de kelder van het theehuis, en thuis by de mensen waar de rest het niet ziet.. en de alkoholdrinkers zyn er in de minderheid.. kortom, het gebod op alkohol wordt best el goed nageleefd door het meerendeel vd bevolking.. maar muziek luisteren doet byna iedereen.. zoals je weet is muziek populair in de arabische wereld..
zelfs in de bakermat vd islam, saoedi arabie, wordt muziek gemaakt.. 
overal in de arabische wereld wordt muziek openlyk verkocht en wordt het openlyk beluisterd..
als het echt haram was dan zou muziek toch niet zo wydverspreid zyn? 




> *Ik heb wel eens gelezen in een soortgelijke site als, of voorganger van, submission waarin alcohol niet werd verboden. Je moet eens weten hoe Koranieten te werk gaan.*



 :grote grijns:  de naam koranieten bevalt me wel..
ik heb hun site eens rustig door gelezen en ik moet bekennen dat het me erg aanspreekt.. ze zyn toegewyd en geloven onvoorwaardelyk in god.. 
ik zat even te googlen en zag dat ze erg worden afgezeken door andee moslims.. niet normaal meer.. alsof het om een duivelse sekte gaat..

overigens worden drugs en alkohol afgekeurd op hun site..  :student: 
ik kan me voorstellen dat het schokkend kan overkomen als je ziet dat ze de sunna radikaal afkeuren en zich uitsluitend beroepen op de koran.. 
ik vond het zelf ook best wel hard overkomen en vind het te ver gaan om alles af te wyzen.. hun kritiek is me te fel maar ze doen het niet vanuit de neiging om de islam omver te trappen.. integendeel..ze zyn juist diep gelovig.. en ze geven overal voorbeelden uit de koran om hun mening te beargumenteren..

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *
> 
> Er wordt ook tijdens en na de ramadan ook gelogen, geroddeld, seksuele gemeenschap buiten het huwelijk en wat dies meer zij, gepleegd. In Marokko heb ik wel eens een vrijdagpreek gehoord die aangaf dat muziek haram is enzovoort, terwijl de volgende dag een bruiloftfeest met muziek werd gefeest, naast de moskee waar de genoemde preek werd gehouden. 
> 
> *


Ook een keer in de moskee in Tilburg. Turkse familie had de moskee afgehuurd voor een trouwfeest. Terwijl de syaikh de adhaan deed stond aan de vrouwen kant de muziek nog aan.  :maf: 

Die hebben heel wat uit te leggen gehad.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door girl d'anvers_ 
> Een vrouw kreeg ooit eens te horen dat het epileren van de wenkbrauwen niet toegestaan in de islam. Ze is naar iem toegestapt (kweet niet meer zo goed wie precies), en zei tegen hem:
> " ik heb de qoraan volledig doorgelezen en heb nergens gevonden dat het epileren van de wenkbrouwen haraam is!"
> deze man antwoorde: "ga terug en lees het opnieuw, het staat er duidelijk in"
> deze vrouw bleef bij haar standpunt, waarop de man zei:* "in sourat nisaa staat: Wie Mohammed gehoorzaamt, gehoorzaamt Allah, en wie ongehoorzaam is tot Mohammed is ongehoorzaam tot Allah.*


  :hihi:  dan mag de vrouw in kwestie haar wenkbrauwen epilern aangezien mohammed het volgende gezegd heeft :

*Zayd Ibn Thabit (the Prophet's closest revelation writer) visited the Khalifa Mu'aawiya (more than 30 years after the Prophet's death), and told him a story about the Prophet. Mu'aawiya liked the story and ordered someone to write it down. But Zayd said, "The messenger of God ordered us never to write anything of his Hadith." (Reported by Ibn Hanbal)*

en:

*"Abi Saeed AlKhudry may God be pleased with him reported that the messenger of God may God exalt him & grant him peace had said, 'Do not write anything from me EXCEPT QURAN. Anyone who wrote anything other than Quran shall erase it.'"*

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> * 
> De reden die hiervoor opgegeven wordt, is dat instrumenten mensen de neiging zouden geven om te dansen. Dit terwijl het juist meestal de beat is waardoor mensen gaan bewegen.*


is dansen haram?? nee toch?

hoewel je gelyk hebt dat het inderdaad het ritme zelf is wat mensen aan het dansen maakt en dus niet dat het instrument mensen laat dansen kan ik me niet voorstellen dat dansen haram is..
onze hartkloppingen zyn toch ook niet haram..
als dansen haram is dan zyn lopen en paardryden ook haram..





> *Maar tegenwoordig zijn er ook salafi's die zelfs an-nasheed (lofliederen op de profeet vzmh met alleen een stem en een drum) haram vinden en zeggen dat alleen a-cappella muziek (muziek met alleen een stem) is toegestaan.*


dat is erg streng zeg..

ik vraag me af wat ze vinden van de geluiden die de vogels maken, en het samenspel vd wind en de bladeren vd bomen, of het geruis vd zee..





> *Echter, er zijn ook oelema en stromingen die er anders over denken. Als voorbeeld neem ik even de Pakistaanse alem en soefi-sjeich Tahir ul-Qadri. 
> 
> Hij vindt weer dat muziek toegestaan is, zolang het geen muziek is die zaken aanprijst die tegen de islam ingaan en ten koste gaat van je religieuze plichten.
> 
> In een artikel in het blad van AL NISA, gebaseerd op fatawa van Yusuf al-Qardawi stond ook iets van die strekking.
> *


interessant!
soefies zyn denk ik altyd al spiritueler en opener geweest dan byvoorbeeld de salafisten.. niet dat ik kritiek heb op salafisten hoor.. iedereen heeft immers zyn eigen keuze..




> *Persoonlijk denk ik dat je gewoon niet alle muziek over 1 kam kunt scheren.
> 
> Er is b.v. prachtige, "levende" van hoge kwaliteit muziek met echte instrumenten die Allah swt prijst en aand e andere kant van het spectrum de 50-Centbagger die staat voor praktisch alles wat haram is.
> 
> Je zult dus toch echt zelf moeten nadenken en de interpretatie kiezen die jou het meest logisch lijkt. Wa Allahu Alem.*


 :Smilie:  ja daar ben ik het mee eens..

persoonlyk hoeft muziek van my niet altyd maar puur te zyn of religieus.. 
soms is het ook weleens lekker om byvoorbeeld swingende funk muziek te horen.. afgelopen zondag was er een stukje van james brown te zien op de tv.. een oud optreden uit de jaren 60.. het was heel muzikaal.. het swingende en het liep als een trein.. geweldig om te horen.. ik sloeg styl achterover uit mn stoel.. 

en als ik byvoorbeeld zie hoe, tot op de dag van vandaag, er heel veel mensen tranen in hun ogen krygen by het horen van oum kalthoum dan zyn dat volgens my oprechte gevoelens die de mensen voelen by het horen van haar stem..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Ait, deze vorm van de Islam is de vijand van de islam. Je wilt weer terug naar het punt O. Dan moet je teruggaan naar de tijd rond 600..Nee, je hebt het over volkomen antieke wetten . Met oude teksten verschijnselen van heden ten dage als negatief verklaren. Ik vind het jammer dat we op deze manier weer een scheef beeld van de Islam krijgen. Je mag je niet laten meeslepen??En indien je je door godsdienstige zaken laat meeslepen: is dat dan wel toegestaan? Dan ben je ook niet meer bij je volle verstand.
> Praat nu eens over zinniger zaken dan deze, of had je even tijd over?*


voordat iemand zyn eigen keuze over iets maakt waarover onduidelykheid bestaat binnen de islam dan is het wel goed om eerst de verschillende invalshoeken naast elkaar te leggen en ze door te nemen..
ik zie niet in wat daar verkeerd aan is..

als iemand geen muziek wilt luisteren omdat het naar zyn/haar mening haram is dan is dat de eigen keuze van degene.. 
daar hoef jy geen scheef beeld van te krygen.. jy hebt er toch voor de rest geen last van..

de koran is overigens tydloos.. het is maar dat je het weet..

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *is dansen haram?? nee toch?
> 
> hoewel je gelyk hebt dat het inderdaad het ritme zelf is wat mensen aan het dansen maakt en dus niet dat het instrument mensen laat dansen kan ik me niet voorstellen dat dansen haram is..
> onze hartkloppingen zyn toch ook niet haram..
> als dansen haram is dan zyn lopen en paardryden ook haram..*


Dansen is niet toegestaan: De oorzaak hiervan is de tentoonstelling van vrouwelijke schoonheden die verborgen moeten worden behalve voor de echtgenoten, Allah zegt in Soerat Annoure aya 31: "*En laten zij niet met hun voeten stampen om hun sieraden (in het Arabisch zienatiehiena = hun schoonheden) die zij verbergen te laten kennen."*  Tijdens het dansen bewegen alle lichaamsdelen van de vrouw, dit kan leiden tot een grote fietna. Het is wel toegestaan voor een vrouw om te dansen voor haar man.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> * dan mag de vrouw in kwestie haar wenkbrauwen epilern aangezien mohammed het volgende gezegd heeft :
> 
> Zayd Ibn Thabit (the Prophet's closest revelation writer) visited the Khalifa Mu'aawiya (more than 30 years after the Prophet's death), and told him a story about the Prophet. Mu'aawiya liked the story and ordered someone to write it down. But Zayd said, "The messenger of God ordered us never to write anything of his Hadith." (Reported by Ibn Hanbal)
> 
> en:
> 
> "Abi Saeed AlKhudry may God be pleased with him reported that the messenger of God may God exalt him & grant him peace had said, 'Do not write anything from me EXCEPT QURAN. Anyone who wrote anything other than Quran shall erase it.'"*


In welke context heeft de profeet sws dat gezegd?

De mensen begonnen alles door elkaar op te schrijven. Op geschriften waar qoran stond schreven ze ook hadiths. De profeet sws was bang dat de teksten door elkaar gehaald zouden worden. Toen heeft hij die uitspraak gedaan die jij hierboven hebt aangehaald. Dat ze de hadith niet daar op mochten schrijven. Dus niet letterlijk helemaal niks opschrijven.


Heb ik tijdens een dars gehoord toen iemand anders ook die tekste naar voren bracht.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?*


Dat is wel erg kortzichtig om je conclusie over muziek helemaal af te laten hangen van MTV.
Er is namelijk ook nog klassieke muziek.
En de oproep tot gebed klinkt meer als gezang. Dat is toch ook een onderdeel van muziek?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Dat klopt, ik vind zijn muziek die Allahs wt en de profeet vzmh prijst, gewoonweg prachtig. 
> 
> En de Hanafi-fiqh, die dominant is van Indonesi tot Turkije, is daar inderdaad wat flexibeler in.
> 
> 
> 
> Daarom hangt het er ook vanaf wat voor muziek het is! Of de teksten gaan over het geloof of andere mooie en zinnige dingen, of over harame zaken.
> 
> ...


Het is de vraag waar je de grens leggen wil.
Poets je je tanden ook met een boomwortel en draag je alleen maar broeken met te korte pijpen? Hak je daadwerkelijk de hand van een dief af? Moet een overspelige vrouw gestenigd worden?
Mag je een hypoteek afsluiten? Geef je je buurman een hand als die zich aan jou voor wil stellen?
Als je je al dit soort zaken maar af blijft vragen en je druk maakt of je het wel goed doet, wat nooit kan, dan blijf je bevattelijk en bestuurbaar door jou geloof. Laat dat nou net de reden zijn van ieder geloof. Islam is ontworpen om mensen te kunnen besturen.

Laat toch varen al die regels en wees een beetje barmhartig voor iedereen.

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Geef je je buurman een hand als die zich aan jou voor wil stellen?
> *


 Nee, weet maar nooit waar hij zijn hand voor het laatst heeft geplaatst. Of na het wc bezoek niet heeft gewassen  :hihi:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Dat is wel erg kortzichtig om je conclusie over muziek helemaal af te laten hangen van MTV.
> Er is namelijk ook nog klassieke muziek.
> En de oproep tot gebed klinkt meer als gezang. Dat is toch ook een onderdeel van muziek?*


Eens.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Het is de vraag waar je de grens leggen wil.
> Poets je je tanden ook met een boomwortel en draag je alleen maar broeken met te korte pijpen? Hak je daadwerkelijk de hand van een dief af? Moet een overspelige vrouw gestenigd worden?
> Mag je een hypoteek afsluiten? Geef je je buurman een hand als die zich aan jou voor wil stellen?
> Als je je al dit soort zaken maar af blijft vragen en je druk maakt of je het wel goed doet, wat nooit kan, dan blijf je bevattelijk en bestuurbaar door jou geloof. Laat dat nou net de reden zijn van ieder geloof. Islam is ontworpen om mensen te kunnen besturen.
> 
> Laat toch varen al die regels en wees een beetje barmhartig voor iedereen.*


 :moe:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *is dansen haram?? nee toch?
> 
> hoewel je gelyk hebt dat het inderdaad het ritme zelf is wat mensen aan het dansen maakt en dus niet dat het instrument mensen laat dansen kan ik me niet voorstellen dat dansen haram is..
> onze hartkloppingen zyn toch ook niet haram..
> als dansen haram is dan zyn lopen en paardryden ook haram..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier kan ik me alleen maar bij aansluiten.  :petaf:  

En ik luister ook echt niet alleen religieuze muziek, hoor.

Ben ook gek op hiphop, blues en soul bv.  :Smilie:

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *voordat iemand zyn eigen keuze over iets maakt waarover onduidelykheid bestaat binnen de islam dan is het wel goed om eerst de verschillende invalshoeken naast elkaar te leggen en ze door te nemen..
> ik zie niet in wat daar verkeerd aan is..
> 
> als iemand geen muziek wilt luisteren omdat het naar zyn/haar mening haram is dan is dat de eigen keuze van degene.. 
> daar hoef jy geen scheef beeld van te krygen.. jy hebt er toch voor de rest geen last van..
> 
> de koran is overigens tydloos.. het is maar dat je het weet..*


Je neemt aan dat de Koran tijdloos is. Ik noem het de arrogantie van een geloof om uit te gaan van eigen gelijk. Een gelijk dat volkomen berust op een geloof.
Zolang de mensen nog enigszins lijken op het mensbeeld dat er was ten tijde van het ontstaan van dit boek, zijn de hoofdpunten wel toepasbaar, maar alle culturele bijzaken, waaronder muziek, gebruiken enz. zijn tijdgebonden. Het is m.i. onzinnig om te blijven steken in het verleden terwijl de tijd voortspoedt. Ik heb er geen last van, maar op het moment dat de Islam een staatsgodsdienst wordt, en dat is toch het uiteindelijke doel, dan krijg ik er wel mee te maken.

----------


## super ick

Ik heb hetvolgende gevonden op Al-Islaam.com over muziek:

Muziek


Hoofdstuk 1. Muziek - pagina 1 van 2



PrintenHet mooiste belangrijkste en opvallendste van de Shariah (de wetgeving door Allah de Verhevene geopenbaard) is dat het alles in het leven beslaat. De shariah geeft alles voor de mens zijn welzijn hierop aarde en om in het hiernamaals goed terecht te komen. De islam leidt de mens in zn geestelijke en zn materiele leven. Niets maar dan ook niets is gelaten. Allahs kennis is alomvattend. Allah kent ons beter dan dat wij onszelf kennen. De islam beveelt ons Ibaadah aan Allah de Verhevene alleen. Dit zal ons geestelijke rust geven en ook tevreden laten zijn met de rizq (voorziening) van Allah de Verhevene. Het is dus ook noodzakelijk dat er naast de geboden ook verboden zijn, om ons te beschermen tegen het kwade, ons te beschermen tegen shaytaan. Om zo onze imen te laten groeien en de imen te beschermen tegen alle slechte invloeden. Dit principe staat mooi omschreven in de volgende hadieth: 


De profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Bij de ene in wiens hand mijn ziel is, er is niets wat mij dichter naar Al-Al-DJannah en mij verder van de nar (het vuur) brengt behalve dat ik jullie ernaar heb bevolen en er is niets dat je dichter naar de nar brengt terwijl het je verder van Al-Al-DJannah brengt behalve dat ik het jullie heb verboden. (Ahmed Ibn Khoezaymah). 


Deze hadieth laat ons dus het principe zien waar de gehele islam voor staat en wat we op vele plaatsen in de koran en de Soenna terug kunnen vinden. Alles wat de mens bevolen is te doen is voor zijn eigen goed en voordeel en alles wat verboden is, is kwalijk, slecht en nadelig voor zijn welzijn.




Vanuit dit gegeven kunnen we dus stellen dat muziek verboden is binnen de islam. 


De bewijzen hiervoor vinden we in de koran en Soenna. Imam Al-Qoertoebie heeft drie ayaat als bewijs genoemd. 


De eerste aya vinden we in Soerah al-qamar ayah 62: Verwonderen jullie je dan over deze recitatie en lachen jullie erom en jullie huilen niet? Verspillen jullie je leven met tijdverdrijf en vermaak (muziek, zingen enz.) (wa entoem saamidoen). Valt neer in aanbidding aan Allah en aanbidt hem alleen 


Wa entoem saamidoen betekent luid zingen en muziek maken, hoofd ophouden in arrogantie extreme haat en woede voelen bij het horen van Qoraan. Ook betekent het: onachtzaam zijn en verwerpen.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Ik heb hetvolgende gevonden op Al-Islaam.com over muziek:
> 
> Muziek
> 
> 
> Hoofdstuk 1. Muziek - pagina 1 van 2
> 
> 
> ...


Er zijn nog wel meer sites dan al-islaam.com en ik vind het weer typisch dat je de meningen van de door mij aangehaalde geleerden die muziek niet categorisch afwijzen, negeert, en alleen maar stukken aanhaalt van de bekende fundi-sites.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Je neemt aan dat de Koran tijdloos is. Ik noem het de arrogantie van een geloof om uit te gaan van eigen gelijk. Een gelijk dat volkomen berust op een geloof.
> Zolang de mensen nog enigszins lijken op het mensbeeld dat er was ten tijde van het ontstaan van dit boek, zijn de hoofdpunten wel toepasbaar, maar alle culturele bijzaken, waaronder muziek, gebruiken enz. zijn tijdgebonden. Het is m.i. onzinnig om te blijven steken in het verleden terwijl de tijd voortspoedt. Ik heb er geen last van, maar op het moment dat de Islam een staatsgodsdienst wordt, en dat is toch het uiteindelijke doel, dan krijg ik er wel mee te maken.*


dan vraag ik me af wat je hier doet..
je zit hier op een islamitisch forum waar moslims onderling met elkaar onderwerpen bespreken die over de islam gaan..
en ja, dan worden er bronnen besproken die lang geleden zyn geopenbaard en zyn opgetekend..
als je hier moeite mee hebt en het onzinnig vindt dan kun je beter op een ander forum gaan rondhangen..
moslims vinden het namelyk niet onzinnig en achterhaald..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Hier kan ik me alleen maar bij aansluiten.  
> 
> En ik luister ook echt niet alleen religieuze muziek, hoor.
> 
> Ben ook gek op hiphop, blues en soul bv. *


soul is toch eigenlyk ook religieuze muziek?
ik dacht dat ze dit soort muziek ook in kerken zingen enzo..

hiphop zal denk ik geen enkele geleerde goedkeuren  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Ik heb hetvolgende gevonden op Al-Islaam.com over muziek:
> 
> *


bedankt voor je bydrage..

(het was vanwege dit artikel dat ik deze topik geopend had)

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *soul is toch eigenlyk ook religieuze muziek?*


Soul is oorspronkelijk de naam voor een muziekstijl, ontstaan uit rhythm and blues en gospelmuziek. Het kwam op onder de Afro-Amerikaanse bevolking in het zuiden van de Verenigde Staten in de jaren '50 en '60 van de vorige eeuw. 

De eerste opnamen van Ray Charles, Sam Cooke en James Brown worden gezien als het begin van de soul.

Bij de soul figureert veelal een enkele zanger(es) met ondersteuning van een traditionele band met ritmesectie en koperblazers.

_De term Soul zou staan voor Sound Of United Love._ 

Inmiddels wordt de term ook vaak gebruikt als algemenere naam voor Afro-Amerikaanse muziek.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rachid de 21e_ 
> Soul is oorspronkelijk de naam voor een muziekstijl, ontstaan uit rhythm and blues en *gospelmuziek*. Het kwam op onder de Afro-Amerikaanse bevolking in het zuiden van de Verenigde Staten in de jaren '50 en '60 van de vorige eeuw.


bedankt..

ik was in de war met gospelmuziek..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *bedankt voor je bydrage..
> 
> (het was vanwege dit artikel dat ik deze topik geopend had)*


Waarom plaats je het dan zelf niet?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Er zijn nog wel meer sites dan al-islaam.com en ik vind het weer typisch dat je de meningen van de door mij aangehaalde geleerden die muziek niet categorisch afwijzen, negeert, en alleen maar stukken aanhaalt van de bekende fundi-sites. *


Hoho wacht even don't shoot the messenger.

Dit stuk is onderbouwd met citaten, zelfde profeet, zelfde God.
Ik wil jou hiermee aangeven dat het gaat om de interpretatie. Overigens vink ik het logisch dat je dan op zoek gaat informatie hoor maar uiteindelijk maak je dan toch je eigen interpretatie. Met een steuntje in de rug van iemand die al eerder tot een soortgelijke interpretatie was gekomen. Maar het blijft toch jouw keus.

Ik geloof trouwens dat ik eens ergens heb gelezen dat je uiteindelijk beoordeelt wordt op je eigen keuze. En dat je dan niet weg komt met de mededeling dat je iemand anders nagedaan hebt. Dat je ook zelf moet onderzoeken.
Dat is ook tegelijk de verklaring dat wij uitgerust zijn met een superieur brein. Anders hadden wij wol op onze huid gehad en liepen we nu te grazen in de wei.

Volgens mij kan jij natuurlijk lekker naar muziek luisteren. Muziek kan de vermoeide geest ook lekker tot rust laten komen, je lekker even ontspannen. Daar is volgens mij niets op tegen.

Logica op het verbod op muziek moet je in die oude cultuur zien in verband met het verbod op alcohol en dansen. Misschien liepen dergelijke feesten vroeger wel gierend uit de hand. De meeste wetten zijn immers gemaakt om chaos te voorkomen. Maar niet toepasbaar in iedere tijd op elke plaats.

Mijn opa dronk iedere avond 1 borreltje. Toen hij hartpatient werd heeft de arts hem zelfs aangeraden hiermee door te gaan omdat het lichamelijk absoluut geen kwaad kan. 
De ouders van mijn vrouw zijn toen de kinderen de deur waren gaan stijldansen. Zij genieten hier heel erg van en hebben er een leuke hobby bij.

Ik kan mij niet voorstellen dat het de bedoeling van een God kan zijn om mensen deze onschuldige geneugten af te willen nemen.

Voor zover je er wat aan hebt want ik heb geen verstand van de Islam en er ook geen voeling mee.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door super ick_ 
> *Waarom plaats je het dan zelf niet?*


omdat dit stuk al in een andere topik staat en aan de hand daarvan is deze topik geopend..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *omdat dit stuk al in een andere topik staat en aan de hand daarvan is deze topik geopend..*


Dank je, ik heb die andere topic doorgelezen op advies van de moderator. Dit stuk heb ik daar niet aangetroffen.
Moet ik ook volledigheidshalve erbij vermelden dat mijn aandacht al snel verslapte omdat het topic binnen enkele berichten vervuild werd door een soort chatberichtjes die helemaal niets te maken hadden met het onderwerp.

Ik ben er dus nog steeds niet achter hoe sommige Moslims er over denken. Het staat haaks op ons rechtsgevoel natuurlijk. Het gemis aan dergelijke reacties maakt dat ik mijzelf geen beeld kan vormen. 
Durven ze geen kritiek te leveren?
Kunnen ze het niet verdedigen maar nemen ze het klakkeloos aan?
Vinden ze het rechtvaardig omdat het geloof het voorschrijft?

Die vragen zijn in het andere topic niet beantwoord.

Voor mij is het erg moeilijk te begrijpen omdat het sterk tegen mijn gevoel van rechtvaardigheid in druist.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *
> 
> hiphop zal denk ik geen enkele geleerde goedkeuren *


Dat hangt denk ik van het soort hiphop af. Als get de 50 Cent- "bitches and ho's (excusez le mot) rap is, ok, maar er is Godzijdank veel meer dan dat.

Nl. de Oldskoolrap en de door nu-soul beinvloede hiphop van bv. Common (ook een moslim overigens), die het hebben over sociale misstanden, respect voor vrouwen en discriminatie.

Er is zelfs ook rap/spoken word over de profeet vzmh (moet daar even een linkje bij zoeken). Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een beetje geleerde daar bezwaar tegen heeft.  :Wink:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

Spoken word over de profeet vzmh:

http://www.wijblijvenhier.nl/index.p...ilgrimage.html

http://www.wijblijvenhier.nl/index.p...ilgrimage.html

----------


## At Ayt

Ibn 'Abbas zei: "Aisha huwelijkte een verwante van haar uit aan een man van de Ansar. De Profeet kwam en vroeg: "Heb je met haar ook een zanger meegestuurd?" "Nee" zei Aisha. Toen zei de boodschapper van Allaah: "De Ansar zijn mensen die van pozie houden. Je had iemand moeten meesturen die zou zingen: "Hier komen we dan, we komen tot u, groet ons zoals wij u begroeten."
(uit de haadieth collectie van Ibn Madjah)

- - - - - - -

Aisha vertelde, dat gedurende de dagen van Mina, op de dag van de 3id el-Adha, twee meisjes bij haar aan het zingen waren en op een handtrommel speelden. De Profeet was erbij, en luisterde naar hen met zijn hoofd onder een shawl, toen Aboe Bakr binnenkwam. Hij gaf de meisjes een uitbrander. De Profeet ontblootte zijn hoofd en zei tegen hem: "Laat hen, Aboe Bakr. Dit zijn de 3iddagen."
(uit de haadieth collecties van Boecharie en Moeslim)

- - - - - - - -

Aboe Bakr Ibn Al-Arabi: "Er is geen betrouwbare haadieth beschikbaar die het zingen verbiedt." 
En Ibn Hazm zegt: "Alles wat hierover is overgeleverd is fout en verzonnen."
(uit het boek _Halal en Haram_ van Yoesoef Qardawi blz. 312)

----------


## Rishalla

Toen ik zo ongeveer 10 jaar geleden in aanraking met 'de islam' kwam voerde ik dit soort discussies en zoals over het klappen of huilen op een begraafplaats. Het vermoorden van bepaalde soorten beesten. Het afhakken van ledematen, gelijksoortige verwondingen aanbrengen (waaronder de discussie; als een vrouwelijke familielid verkracht/vermoord wordt om dan net zo gelijksoortig een vrouwelijke familielid van de andere partij te verkrachten/vermoorden, een zus voor een zus, een moeder voor een moeder verhaal), het corrigerend optreden en natuurlijk het drinken van urine van een kameel. Toevalligerwijs hebben Indiaase wetenschappers een doorbraak bereikt met Koeiepis en kan het helpen bij het bestrijden van diabetes misschien dat ze Kamelen zeik onder de loep willen nemen en daar ook een wondermiddeltje uit fabriceren, misschien iets tegen aambeien ofzo.

Tja wat zegt 'de Islam' er allemaalover?

----------


## At Ayt

> Tja wat zegt 'de Islam' er allemaalover?


 :student:  de shari3ah heeft overal een antwoord op!

----------


## Joesoef

> Als je ooit naar MTV gekeken hebt, dan zie je duidelijk waar muziek toe leidt. Als dat geen Sjeitaan is dan weet ik het niet meer. Als de Qur'an en sunnah bekijkt is het duidelijk haram, maar zoek je naar praktijkbewijs dan is dat is toch alle bewijs die je nodig hebt?



Heerlijk op de Iraanse staatsradio, gedichten van Hafez, Rumi, Saadi voorgedragen op de instrumentale klanken van PinkFloyd nummers.

----------


## At Ayt

pink floyd op de iraanse staatsradio?
sinds de revolutie van '79 is er blijkbaar geen nieuwe muziek meer aangekocht door de radiozender  :hihi:

----------


## Joesoef

> pink floyd op de iraanse staatsradio?
> sinds de revolutie van '79 is er blijkbaar geen nieuwe muziek meer aangekocht door de radiozender



Sinds dien is er ook geen echte muziek meer gemaakt  :wijs:

----------


## ibrahim06

Muziek van Oumkaltoum en consoorten is volgens mij niet haraam, de tekst gaat over verheerlijking van Allah swt en is niet onzinnig en sterkt aan tot geloof. Muziek kan wel een doorgang tot ons dierlijk instinct vormen en dat instict is haraam, denk aan de turkse derwishen of de vrouwen die met de hoofden tollen tot ze half bewusteloos geraken. Ons ziel zit in een dierlijk lichaam en dat moeten we in toom houden om ons te onderscheiden van dieren.
Mijn simpele mening hierover.

----------

